# Looking for a tractor that can lift 1700+ front end



## Alexahelbling (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a tractor to lift 1700# tote bags of grain with the front end loader, and that is roughly $5,000. I found a used but in good shape MF65 with a MF 99 loader. Does anyone out there know how much I would safely be able to lift with this setup? I am having trouble finding out online, and I have called around to many equipment shops and no one seems to know. Thanks in advance. Looking to buy ASAP!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Pull up rocking chair set spell get to knows us. 

Try tractordata.com type in make/model your seeking than look under specs.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Look and see what guys are using to load hay, a large square bail would be comparable to the load you wanna lift


----------

